# Dire Cardiff nightclub video is not without its moments



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

Just listen to the gibberish from the teen on 1:02. Class.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 16, 2012)

looks like my kinda place.


----------



## Chemster (Apr 16, 2012)

That place needs a visit from Anders Breivik tbh.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 16, 2012)

Pub I worked at last year is next door to this place, pondlife central.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> looks like my kinda place.



Post reported


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel very old but glad watching that. 
Mixed emotions


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in this somewhere...


----------



## IC3D (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow glad I went to clubs in the 90's those guys were far to lucid.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Just listen to the gibberish from the teen on 1:02. Class.




Mmm. Bit pointless asking those sorts whether they would sleep with someone 5 yrs older or younger, how many of them would really admit to sleeping with an 11yr old?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

Chemster said:


> That place needs a visit from Anders Breivik tbh.


 
And yet if I did it tomorrow, I'd be the one locked up!


----------



## Chemster (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> And yet if I did it tomorrow, I'd be the one locked up!


 
Just stick your Y-Fronts on your head, two pencils up your nostrils, "wibble! wibble!" a lot and blame it on the cultural marxist's. Bound to get off lightly that way.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2012)

Christ, proper lose the will to live territory.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

young people going out enjoying themselves in wales....

hateful...

really they should stay in and post on the internets...

the youth of today...

etc...


----------

